# Acton Lake Saugeye



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone caught any Saugeye in the stream that's on the other side of the Dam out there? I remember a couple years ago it was really good and was hoping to get out there today.... Or is it too flooded and a waste of my time? Any info is appreciated Thanks!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

going by the stream earlier it was up and pretty muddy. didn't look unfishable though. I wasn't close to oxford though so I'm not sure how it looks up there


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok thanks for saving me a trip


----------



## apexpredator (Feb 23, 2011)

Went there yesterday (5/27), water was up and muddy. Way too fast to be fishable.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

whatd the lake look like while you were there?


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Trey went there Thursday and the lake had been up over the Suger Creek Pier but was down a foot or 2 below it . Lot's of new debris all around . Looking at the main lake it had plume's of stained water and the current was toward the dam . Had a big rain just before we got there and then 2 more while fishing but still looked like the water was dropping . I would bet it's OK Sunday or Monday


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for the update. I was tempted to go test the waters today in hope that less people would be out, looks like i'll be opting for tomorrow


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Bluegill and catfish were catchable but very few crappie . The crappie were on fire before the rainy week . Same at the 3 Hamilton County Park lakes


----------

